# Weird project



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Not my project but somebody must've done it. I'll bet they hid their van around the corner 

Read about it here


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Is that Willy Wonka's house?


----------



## jdmccann (Feb 23, 2009)

I like it


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

That is the first job ever that has required the masking of the ground immediately surrounding the house and neighboring homes.

But nothing on the house itself.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

TU only thinks it is weird cause it is not all pink like his place


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> That is the first job ever that has required the masking of the ground immediately surrounding the house and neighboring homes.
> 
> But nothing on the house itself.



Would be a first for me to reach for my gun before any masker. 735 would have been my weapon of choice :jester:


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

nEighter said:


> TU only thinks it is weird cause it is not all pink like his place


Oooh you are jutht jealouth. My houth lookth jutht fabulouth, it POPTH!


:thumbsup:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

:laughing: :lol:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I bet the neighbors are real happy


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> I bet the neighbors are real happy


Mission accomplished!


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

nEighter said:


> TU only thinks it is weird cause it is not all pink like his place


I gotta stick up for my fellow Brit here :thumbsup:

This is TU's place, not that ol' blue home... TU's place

The blue place is mine :whistling2:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

mistcoat said:


> I gotta stick up for my fellow Brit here :thumbsup:
> 
> This is TU's place, not that ol' blue home... TU's place
> 
> The blue place is mine :whistling2:



SUUUUUUWHEAT!!!!! So when he gets up he has instant eggs and pancakes and toast?! AWESOME! :thumbsup:


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

mistcoat said:


> I gotta stick up for my fellow Brit here :thumbsup:
> 
> This is TU's place, not that ol' blue home... TU's place
> 
> The blue place is mine :whistling2:


:lol: :lol:

Actually, I got the kit for my house shipped here from Australia where they're a fraction of the cost


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

:laughing: LMAO!!!!!


----------

